# New in Bangkok!



## Lene30 (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi all! 

I'm a 30 year old girl from Norway who recently moved to Bangkok for 6 months due to work. I have a boyfriend back in Norway who unfortunately could not join me, so now I'm here all alone and looking for friends in similar situation

Would appreciate any advice on where to meet expat friends in similar situation and age group! Maybe potential new friends are members of this forum?!

Thanks!
Lene


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

*friends*



Lene30 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I'm a 30 year old girl from Norway who recently moved to Bangkok for 6 months due to work. I have a boyfriend back in Norway who unfortunately could not join me, so now I'm here all alone and looking for friends in similar situation
> 
> ...


 Not an easy question to answer , for some unknown reason , expats are not overly friendly in regard to others , in fact , many shun them for many obtuse reasons of thier own . Look up thaivisa where you may find the answer you seek , do not look in bars .

Good luck to you and enjoy Thailand , it can be a wonderfull country .


----------



## MartinB (Jul 7, 2010)

Hi, I'm planning to go there to for some mounths, may I ask u where are u living and how much cost the remtal of a good appartment?


----------



## MartinB (Jul 7, 2010)

Lene30 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I'm a 30 year old girl from Norway who recently moved to Bangkok for 6 months due to work. I have a boyfriend back in Norway who unfortunately could not join me, so now I'm here all alone and looking for friends in similar situation
> 
> ...


Hi, if u like night life and some clubbing go to the RCA (aks the taxi driver to go to RCA and he will know where to go). It's a very cool and firendly area where u can meet young people, both Thai and foreigners.

Martin


----------



## Lene30 (Sep 9, 2010)

MartinB said:


> Hi, I'm planning to go there to for some mounths, may I ask u where are u living and how much cost the remtal of a good appartment?


Hi

I'm staying in a serviced apartment called Centre Point. Serviced apartments are very comfortable (cleaning every day, room service, pool, gym, spa etc) but also very expensive. My company pays for the rental, and I believe it's around THB 100.000 per month for a 110 sqm 2 bedroom apartment. The quoted prices on the web are much higher so I'm sure there alot of bargaining room. And of course the smaller apartments are cheaper.

I'm sure "non-service" apartments are much cheaper but I don't have any experience with those.

Thanks for the tip on RCA, I might check it out.
Lene


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Bht.100k a month rent!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! holy crap what kind of job do you do???


----------



## Shirin227 (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi Lene! I am certainly not in the same situation as you, but I do look for new friends because I am new in Bangkok, too. I am actually really interested in Scandinavian countries like where you are from... I wish to hear from you and meet you some time when you have time;-)))) take care


----------

